# Sharing jokes, quizzes and pictures



## Diabetes UK

*Links are recommended...*
Please see info about sharing found jokes, quizzes and images here: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/links-are-recommended.74334/ 

*Thank you everyone! *


----------



## Ruby/London

This is what happens when you respond to spam


----------



## Ljc

Ruby/London said:


> This is what happens when you respond to spam


----------

